# my results



## jacqui (Apr 1, 2010)

i was diagnosed a year ago with thyroiditus after an attack of mono, i have a goiter and many hypo symptoms, my doc thinks Ive probalby been hypo for a while maybe 5-7 years. 
I was doing quite well and then started feeling symptoms again ,had more tests this month,my results are
thyroglobulin AB 364
T4 free 1.6
t3 free 329

my AB"s were improved but my doc said others numbers were to low and gave me more synthroid .Im confused as to where the t3 and t4 should be, could anyone help me understand this ,I ask but the memory fog is bad and then I forget what the doc said. 
Im now on 125 of synthroid


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, first, I'm going to need you to post the ranges that the lab gave for those results as different labs use different results. However, I doubt I need the ranges to say that your T3 looks way high! Try to get those ranges and post those so we can be sure. If your T3 is high as I expect, then you are HYPER, not hypo!! Did they run a TSH? What was that result?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to add that you should begin requesting hard copies of all lab tests run for your own records.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacqui said:


> i was diagnosed a year ago with thyroiditus after an attack of mono, i have a goiter and many hypo symptoms, my doc thinks Ive probalby been hypo for a while maybe 5-7 years.
> I was doing quite well and then started feeling symptoms again ,had more tests this month,my results are
> thyroglobulin AB 364
> T4 free 1.6
> ...


These are the Frees which are the best ones to get but as Hillary pointed out, each lab uses a different method and therefore different ranges so we do need those ranges.

And did the doc do TSH???

Have you had a sonogram or an uptake scan?

You may wish to read this about Thyroglobulin Ab

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

And I do agree w/Hillary, your FT3 "looks" high but this is only a guess. Ranges are necessary.

Hope you feel better.


----------

